# Ohio Hills Catfish Club - Ohio River/Point Pleasant WV. results



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

River was beautiful with a little current and water in the low 60's. Windy, but the thunderstorms must have went around us! Air temps were perfect 65 at the launch and high 70's at weigh-in.

Here are the unofficial results...

1st Bink and Janet Fox 62 lbs.

2nd Criss Sexton and Tom Long 56 lbs.

3rd and BIGCAT(35 lbs. flathead) Chad and Shawn Adcock 54 lbs.

Thanks to everyone who came out! One new team entered and we had a visitor that is thinking about joining. Team Mellon also had a new alternate Salmonid/Mark(I believe) from Ohio Game Fishing. Welcome to the club guys! Special Thanks to Twin Rivers Marina Gallipolis for sponsoring!!

Good fishing everyone!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Total weight 584.4 lbs. Total Catfish 81 Avg. weight 7.2 lbs. (Blues - 0, Channels - 35, Flatheads - 46)

Pics and official results are up on the OHCC site.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are the 1st place winners and BIGCAT of the tourney...

Also a pic of OGF'rs Mellon and Salmonid.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice fish guys.Looks like the flats are biting up your way. Randy


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice fish guys! Also good to see the flatheads are starting to come on a little better...


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes they are starting to bite better, but still was'nt the weights we were expecting. Hoping for some HOGS at the Mason, WV. tourney in late May!

You guys catching any nice ones yet???


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

it looked to me as if about 50% of the fish at weigh in were flatties, Im always glad to see that kind of ratio.
I am definately thinking of bringing my boat to the next tourney as a new team, will see as we get closer. 

Salmonid


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

It was nice meeting you! You'll see even more flatheads at Mason and hopefully much bigger. This is also great pre-fishing for the Bend Area C.A.R.E. catfish tourney that is held out of Mason the following weekend. It is a great tourney for a charity cause that usually has close to 125 boats entered.

Hope to see you at Mason!


----------

